

Unicornify (Unicorn Identicons) - pufuwozu
http://unicornify.appspot.com/whats-this

======
pufuwozu
My favourite part is the "How does it work?":

<http://unicornify.appspot.com/making-of>

I love how they put it in 3D space and then rotate it. Genius!

